# Gadwall Mount



## bushhog1 (Jan 29, 2013)

Check out my mount from "Fortner's Taxidermy"


----------



## SigEp614 (Jan 29, 2013)

Looks good


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 29, 2013)

I know people comment on just about every bodies mounts on here but that is seriously an awesome looking mount from what I can see. Pics are hard to judge from but it looks awesome from my screen.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Jan 29, 2013)

Like I said in another post, every bird I see from Fortner I'm more and more impressed!


----------



## htr4life (Jan 29, 2013)

very nice mount, congrats!


----------



## swamprat93 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thats the best looking gadwall mount ive ever seen. He did some great work!


----------



## Brianf (Jan 29, 2013)

nice


----------



## cjc (Jan 29, 2013)

jam up job fortner, you're my hero


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 29, 2013)

cjc said:


> jam up job fortner, you're my hero



Is there a reason you are so worried about his work? I have birds mounted by Chris and I will tell you he does great work at a great price. He turns the birds around quick and is a pleasure to deal with. 

I am sure that Kevin Batson does great work as well, but remember that when people see your attitude mixed with his name they will refrain from taking birds to him. Maybe something to think about since youre his biggest roadie...


----------



## maughdr (Jan 29, 2013)

Awesome looking mount, I did my gadwall almost the same way


----------



## deathfromabove83 (Jan 29, 2013)

Fortner does it again!Very nice mount.


----------



## bushhog1 (Jan 29, 2013)

I have not known chris for long, but he is a class act guy on a personal level, let alone his mounts, which I consider second to none. Chris is a great guy, who's mounts are great, and Fortners will definitely have my birds.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 29, 2013)

OK  CJC, You dun did it now.  I want to see some of your awesome mounts that have nothing wrong with them. I mean YOUR mounts, not some pics of mounts by Todd Huffman or someone, but your personal mounts.

Besides, please enlighten me why you feel it necessary to ALWAYS have a smart comment about Fortner?  There's an old saying,   "any person who has to ridicule others is just trying to hide their own SHORT COMINGS".  maybe tha's the problem. 

So what's it gonna be cjc, post up or shut up.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 29, 2013)

BTW, Bushhog, that is an awesome mount, I was there when you shot that fat head. Congrats on a fine trophy.


----------



## georgiaboy88 (Jan 29, 2013)

Great looking bird man. I saw it yesterday in person at the shop. Even better looking in person!


----------



## TailCrackin (Jan 31, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> I but remember that when people see your attitude mixed with his name they will refrain from taking birds to him. Maybe something to think about since youre his biggest roadie...



X2 on this...

very nice mount... I've seen this one in the shop and it looks great.  Gorgeous grey duck


----------



## southernwhitetailMD (Jan 31, 2013)

Awesome mount. I've never met Chris before but he sounds like a great guy who does amazing work! Congrats again


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Jan 31, 2013)

Great looking mount. I was sure hoping to get a couple woodies out to him this year but finances played a different role in my needs/wants. But I have a full year to save up for him to mount some wood ducks next season!


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 31, 2013)

Here's another pic of the gadwall.


----------



## fowl player (Jan 31, 2013)

Man great mount I don't use fitter personally but have not seen him have a bad mount yet


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 31, 2013)

fowl player said:


> Man great mount I don't use fitter personally but have not seen him have a bad mount yet



Who is fitter?


----------



## cjc (Jan 31, 2013)

emusmacker said:


> Who is fitter?



Auto correct got him, use your brain. He meant fortner.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 1, 2013)

Fortner and fitter don't even sound alike, jcj.  Oh I meant cjc, dang auto correct.


----------



## triton196 (Feb 1, 2013)

man we killed a bunch of gadwall in mississippi and i didnt think they would make a good mount but that bird looks awesome


----------



## cjc (Feb 1, 2013)

emusmacker said:


> Fortner and fitter don't even sound alike, jcj.  Oh I meant cjc, dang auto correct.



its an i phone thing


----------



## cjc (Feb 1, 2013)

triton196 said:


> man we killed a bunch of gadwall in mississippi and i didnt think they would make a good mount but that bird looks awesome



no doubt, a maturely plumed gray is one of my favorite birds to look at


----------



## duckjunkie1 (Feb 1, 2013)

good gravy i love gadwalls


----------



## pak (Feb 1, 2013)

Good looking mount!    We killed several this year and after seeing how well yours turned out it makes me wish i would have mounted one.


----------

